# Your "bring list" for riding the rails?



## Railsohyeah (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi everyone! I did a search of the forums (being a careful newbie) but I could not readily find a section with "bring lists" of what people typically like to remember to bring with them.

For some folks, a special pillow or blanket is a must; for others, a deck of cards, I've heard bring flip-flops for the shared shower in the sleeper car and so on. Me, I always bring a small "triple tap" which turns one electric outlet into three, since you never know!

Would anyone be willing to share their "bring list" for long train trips, or kindly direct me to a place in the forums where that is discussed.

Thanks everyone and happy travels! :hi:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 15, 2013)

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/22488-things-to-take-with-you/

Try this link


----------



## Railsohyeah (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks AmtrakBlue! :hi: I knew it was here somewhere!

(saw duct tape mentioned there! ha!!)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 15, 2013)

Railsohyeah said:


> Thanks AmtrakBlue! :hi: I knew it was here somewhere!
> 
> (saw duct tape mentioned there! ha!!)


Speaking of duct tape, I heard or read someone ask who carries duct tape with them when traveling when they were talking about the unruly guy who was taped to his seat on that plane from Iceland. I thought to myself - AUers!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 15, 2013)

If the trip is more than 12 or so hours I always bring a few "dry" snacks usually built around a 1 pound can of Walmart Cashew Pieces. I used to pack a 6 or 8 pack of plastic-bottled soda but after a few trips realized there was usually enough to drink on board the extra weight and loss of space was not worth it.

And my Scanner with route frequency sheets and any route Timetables I have go in the grip as well. More often than not, at least during the daylight hours I can navigate quicker with these than with a GPS.


----------



## BCL (Jan 15, 2013)

Railsohyeah said:


> Hi everyone! I did a search of the forums (being a careful newbie) but I could not readily find a section with "bring lists" of what people typically like to remember to bring with them.
> 
> For some folks, a special pillow or blanket is a must; for others, a deck of cards, I've heard bring flip-flops for the shared shower in the sleeper car and so on. Me, I always bring a small "triple tap" which turns one electric outlet into three, since you never know!
> 
> ...


All I do is commute so I don't come equipped with too much stuff. However - I do have a triple tap surge protector with two USB power sources. It cost me maybe $12. It's handy with some of the limited space outlets around tables since the plug rotates 360 degrees. I used to take it on my commute but it's a bit bulky. I use it in the office and bought a cheap knockoff iphone adapter.


----------



## cirdan (Jan 15, 2013)

Camera definitely if its a LD trip. Also don't forget the charger or spare batteries.


----------



## shelzp (Jan 15, 2013)

Duct tape, couple of protein bars, flip flops, light coat to use as extra blanket in roomette, good attitude


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

DVD player, DVD's, flip-flops for the shower, extension cord (needed even in the sleepers), train tickets, extra undies (if the train is delayed for yet another 24 hours), $1's and $5's for tips.


----------



## BCL (Jan 15, 2013)

Guest said:


> DVD player, DVD's, flip-flops for the shower, extension cord (needed even in the sleepers), train tickets, extra undies (if the train is delayed for yet another 24 hours), $1's and $5's for tips.


I typically bring $2 bills for tips.


----------



## PacificStarlight (Jan 15, 2013)

Hmm, I might bring my wii U next time I travel sleeper. It would be interesting


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Jan 15, 2013)

Kindle, Ipad. CJ


----------



## Henry Kisor (Jan 15, 2013)

Camera bag with two bodies, three lenses (one with a rubber lens hood for shooting through windows), hard-soled slippers, Kindle, iPad with keyboard, three-way electrical plug, toothbrush, razor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

BCL said:


> I typically bring $2 bills for tips.


I was at a restaurant a few weeks ago, and the people at the next table left a $2 bill.	Clearly, the waitstaff would have been less insulted if they left nothing at all.

For all practical purposes, $2 bills are worthless. Especially for someone who needs their tips to pay their bills.	The one waiter remarked they had a stack of $2 bills at home, from all the jerks that leave them as tips, but just didn't have the time to go to a bank to trade them in for some usable currency.

BTW, I felt really sorry for the guy, he works really hard for his tips, and traded him two $1 bills for the $2. Gave the $2 bill to my grandkid as a novelty item.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 15, 2013)

Guest said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > I typically bring $2 bills for tips.
> ...


What is wrong with a $2 bill? It is worth $2, same as 2 singles. Are you saying that $4 as 2 $2s is somehow different than 4 $1s? Spends just the same on any transaction in any store or bank in the US. Only difference is vending machines often don't recognize it, but the machines that take $1s often don't work anyway.


----------



## City of Miami (Jan 15, 2013)

I always bring 2 self-inflating Therma-Rest type cushions: a 1x12x14" one to sit on and 2x4x12" one for lumbar support. They roll up very small and weigh next to nothing. I don't remember what I paid for them but are beyond value. They are also great for planes and buses.

I also always bring earplugs and a flashlight. I bring duct tape but haven't used it in many trips now.

This last trip trip over xmas on #5 I brought a very light weight blanket from Costco that folds & zips up over itself to be about the size of a computer bag. I would have been very cold both nights without that!!


----------



## BCL (Jan 15, 2013)

zephyr17 said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > BCL said:
> ...


I think of $2 bills as currency because they are. They're fully negotiable although I've had issues with some cashiers thinking they weren't allowed to take them even though they knew they were real. I sometimes leave more in tips when I round up for twos.

I have yet to see anyone complain or look disgusted if I leave a two as a tip. I understand that a lot of people will hoard them, but why would anyone be so obtuse as to not understand that they can be spent directly like any other currency?

As for vending machines - I worked for a few months at a large company and most of the vending machines there accepted twos. I've also noticed that every single "self checkout" terminal at a supermarket or discount store that I've tried accepts twos. They don't say anything about it, but in my experience they can be used.


----------



## Henry Kisor (Jan 15, 2013)

$2 bills are indeed legit, as are dollar coins. They're unusual, yes, but I've left $2 bills as tips and the servers were happy. Methinks that waiter was pulling the poster's leg.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 15, 2013)

Roomette: power strip w/ small extension cord, safety pins for the curtains (the velcro is decent, but we want it as dark as possible), shower shoes, extra socks/underwear, and the usual overnight stuff (pajamas, change of shirt, toiletries, laptop, chargers, phones, etc).

Coach: pillow, earplugs, eye mask, blanket, sleeping pills, shoes I can slip on/off easily, soft-side cooler with food/drinks, noise-canceling headphones. I'm not sure if we'll be in Coach ever again (on an overnight trip, that is), so this might be the Old List. 

We used to bring a bunch of books, but now we use our phones or Kindle. Talk about saving space. Between the two of us, it wasn't unusual to have 6-8 paperbacks taking up space in the backpack.


----------



## JayPea (Jan 15, 2013)

Here are my essentials: enough changes of clothing for the trip, plastic garbage bag to store dirty clothes, phone, GPS unit, cameras, chargers and/or batteries for all, power strip w/extension cords, the book USA by Rail by John Pitt, a few snacks (crackers and turkey pepperoni bites), small bag with toiletries and my diabetes meds, little tubes of sugarless drink mix for the bottled water, extra small bag to store keys, glasses, wallet, loose change, watch, etc while I'm sleeping, and a new addition I got as part of a gift pack for Christmas: a small LED flashlight, perfect for checking the the time on my watch when I wake up in the middle of the night. Oh, and plenty of cash for tips.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 15, 2013)

Guest said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > I typically bring $2 bills for tips.
> ...


They're only worthless if one is being lazy. Otherwise they spend like regular money. And if he's got a stack of them, then a quick trip to the bank will fix that problem.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 15, 2013)

I have been using $2 bills for tips for several years. I got the idea from a post on this forum. It is much more convenient than carrying twice as many $1 bills. I have seen LSA's see them on the table as a tip for a serve and substitute one dollar bills for them because they want to save them for their children/grandchildren. I have had passengers want to buy some of my $2 bills from me in the past. I have not met a server or SCA who seemed disappointed with a $2 bill. On some trips, I have been know as the "$2 bill woman."


----------



## boxcar479 (Jan 15, 2013)

Guest said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > I typically bring $2 bills for tips.
> ...


:help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help:


----------



## BCL (Jan 15, 2013)

pennyk said:


> I have been using $2 bills for tips for several years. I got the idea from a post on this forum. It is much more convenient than carrying twice as many $1 bills. I have seen LSA's see them on the table as a tip for a serve and substitute one dollar bills for them because they want to save them for their children/grandchildren. I have had passengers want to buy some of my $2 bills from me in the past. I have not met a server or SCA who seemed disappointed with a $2 bill. On some trips, I have been know as the "$2 bill woman."


Years ago when I had a roommate we went for a movie and we paid separately. I got cute and paid in $2 bills. My roomate paid and got some of the $2 bills back in change. The ticket seller was using them immediately as change. It was notable because my roommate didn't get the correct change (the bills made it easy to track how much the shortfall was) and ended up getting two admission vouchers since the ticket seller couldn't open the register after hours when we came back to see about getting the additional change due.


----------



## rrdude (Jan 15, 2013)

Guest said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > I typically bring $2 bills for tips.
> ...


Depends upon POV I guess, I always carry twos, and tip with them, n pay tabs with them. I've seen customers go to cashier or waiter after my transaction is over and offer to "buy" the twos I just gave them.

This IS A FACT THO: If you tip/pay with twos, you WILL BE REMEMBERED, and most people like them.

Personally, I wish we lose the one dollar bill, (use the Susan B instead)


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Really? If someone were to balk about the 'usefulness' of a $2 bill, I'd have to recommend the use of a baseball bat _clue stick_ to cure their ails of legal US currency. The same holds true for $1 coins, be they Susie B's or golds. Truth be told, if a business refuses to accept legal tender (cash, unless clearlystated that cash is not accepted as currency; ie, cashless cabins aboard aircraft,) as payment of services rendered inside the United States, I do believe they would be in violation of Federal law!

So, if a waiter told me they would desire something other than a $2 bill or $1 coins for their tip, they'd be getting nothing from me. There is no requirement to tip a single cent, after all.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2013)

AlanB said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > BCL said:
> ...


Or, just carry them around and spend them like you would any other cash you have.
My list:

iPhone

Camera (D700, usually with my 35-70 f/2.8 mounted)

Scanner (with headphones)

6' extension cord with triple outlet on the end

Laptop and/or iPad (depending on duration of trip)

RAM mount with suction cup to mount iPad to the window (usually used as a massive GPS)

Various cords, chargers, batteries, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## lthanlon (Jan 15, 2013)

rrdude said:


> Personally, I wish we lose the one dollar bill, (use the Susan B instead)


The major problem with the Susan B. Anthony dollar coin is that it's too easily confused with a quarter. In fact, I've seen homeless people and street hustlers hang around transit vending machines that dispense change using Susan Bs and pester tourists for 50 cents. Just to get rid of these pandhandlers, many tourists will hand them a couple of Susan Bs, mistaking them for quarters. This great scam worked well at the San Francisco cable car ticket machines many years ago.


----------



## TimePeace (Jan 15, 2013)

shelzp said:


> good attitude


That is the one.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jan 15, 2013)

Blackwolf said:


> So, if a waiter told me they would desire something other than a $2 bill or $1 coins for their tip, they'd be getting nothing from me. There is no requirement to tip a single cent, after all.


Scenario: $20.00 bill = $4.00 tip.....reasonable enough? If I tip with 400 pennies, I can see the server being upset.....if I tip with two $2.00 bills, or 4 $1.00 coins, he she better show some appreciation.....


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 15, 2013)

I've never quite understood this. Why would anyone, server or not, care what size bills you use? If you want to be remembered for something positive then maybe you should simply tip more money. Using obscure bills doesn't accomplish anything besides drawing attention to your ability to visit a bank and make unusual requests. What I find odd is that someone apparently thinks $2 bills are not accepted at businesses where other bills are. I'm pretty sure that's not kosher in the US financial system. A simple request for a manager should clear up any inability to pay with intentionally obscure but otherwise legal currency.


----------



## BCL (Jan 15, 2013)

Blackwolf said:


> Really? If someone were to balk about the 'usefulness' of a $2 bill, I'd have to recommend the use of a baseball bat _clue stick_ to cure their ails of legal US currency. The same holds true for $1 coins, be they Susie B's or golds. Truth be told, if a business refuses to accept legal tender (cash, unless clearlystated that cash is not accepted as currency; ie, cashless cabins aboard aircraft,) as payment of services rendered inside the United States, I do believe they would be in violation of Federal law!
> 
> So, if a waiter told me they would desire something other than a $2 bill or $1 coins for their tip, they'd be getting nothing from me. There is no requirement to tip a single cent, after all.


Actually - there's no federal law that requires that a retailer accept any particular form of currency to complete a transaction. Gas stations are often open after hours with pay at the pump that accepts only credit cards. A lot of businesses won't accept $100 bills. A business could reject $1 bills in payment if they wished. It wouldn't be good business policy to do so, but it wouldn't be illegal. If a retailer didn't want to accept $2 bills, they actually could without doing anything illegal. However, I have heard of instances where a retailer literally had someone detained by local police because they thought $2 bills were phony - at least until the Secret Service showed up.

http://www.treasury....gal-tender.aspx



> *Legal Tender Status*
> *I thought that United States currency was legal tender for all debts. Some businesses or governmental agencies say that they will only accept checks, money orders or credit cards as payment, and others will only accept currency notes in denominations of $20 or smaller. Isn't this illegal?*
> 
> The pertinent portion of law that applies to your question is the Coinage Act of 1965, specifically Section 31 U.S.C. 5103, entitled "Legal tender," which states: "United States coins and currency (including Federal reserve notes and circulating notes of Federal reserve banks and national banks) are legal tender for all debts, public charges, taxes, and dues."
> ...


I've been to casinos, and none has accepted quarters as bets or to obtain chips. If the table has 50 cent pieces to complete odd payouts (for instance - blackjack on a $5 bet), they might accept those in exchange for $1 chips.


----------



## BCL (Jan 15, 2013)

Devil said:


> I've never quite understood this. Why would anyone, server or not, care what size bills you use? If you want to be remembered for something positive then maybe you should simply tip more money. Using obscure bills doesn't accomplish anything besides drawing attention to your ability to visit a bank and make unusual requests. What I find odd is that someone apparently thinks $2 bills are not accepted at businesses where other bills are. I'm pretty sure that's not kosher in the US financial system. A simple request for a manager should clear up any inability to pay with intentionally obscure but otherwise legal currency.


Honestly - I've taken a lot of interest in obscure currency. I don't tip less because I use twos. In fact I probably tip more because I often round up. If I'd normally tip more than two bucks, I'll reach in the pocket for change to add to the tip.

If a business didn't want to accept twos they could do just that. No business is obligated to accept any particular denomination. Very rarely I've encountered a manager who said that they weren't going to accept it. One particular manager said that she knew it was real US currency but simply that she wouldn't allow the clerk to accept it. I didn't feel like arguing and pulled out a credit card.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 15, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for the clarification BCL. Apparently you don't even need to post a notice that $2 bills are not accepted. I guess that just goes to show that you really will be remembered, although perhaps not in the way originally intended. Maybe I'll start using silver dollars for kicks and giggles.


----------



## Alexandria Nick (Jan 15, 2013)

In my cashiering days, the non-standard bills were rarely a major hassle, but when you got a lot of them it was. The change drawers simply aren't designed for them. I had a declared and manager approved policy of buying dollar coins out of my drawer just so we didn't have to count them.

Size mattered a lot. If we had a particularly busy saturday afternoon and evening AND sunday afternoon, by sunday night...our ability to make change of any kind was severely degraded.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 16, 2013)

I make sre I've got a newspaper along when in a roomette. I use it to block the light coming in through the gap between the door and the floor. I fold it and use my shoes to prop it against the door. Making the room as dark as possible, I leave the curtains open and the greater darkness helps me gaze out the window when I'm not sleeping.


----------



## Henry Kisor (Jan 16, 2013)

I almost forgot! The TICKET.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 16, 2013)

Henry Kisor said:


> I almost forgot! The TICKET.


No wonder they keep throwing me off the train!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2013)

Henry Kisor said:


> I almost forgot! The TICKET.


I actually had that typed out, then remembered "E-tickets! I can just use my phone now!!!" and deleted it.


----------



## Henry Kisor (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, you have to remember to bring your cell phone, doncha?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2013)

Ryan said:


> My list:
> *iPhone*
> 
> Camera (D700, usually with my 35-70 f/2.8 mounted)
> ...


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> Roomette: power strip w/ small extension cord, *safety pins for the curtains* (the velcro is decent, but we want it as dark as possible), shower shoes, extra socks/underwear, and the usual overnight stuff (pajamas, change of shirt, toiletries, laptop, chargers, phones, etc).
> Coach: pillow, earplugs, eye mask, blanket, sleeping pills, shoes I can slip on/off easily, soft-side cooler with food/drinks, noise-canceling headphones. I'm not sure if we'll be in Coach ever again (on an overnight trip, that is), so this might be the Old List.
> 
> We used to bring a bunch of books, but now we use our phones or Kindle. Talk about saving space. Between the two of us, it wasn't unusual to have 6-8 paperbacks taking up space in the backpack.


Binder clips work much better. I usually bring 4 medium size. 2 for the hallway curtains and 2 for the window curtains.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 16, 2013)

I use those huge safety pins. They take up less space than a binder clip, and I can use them for other things (clothing repair and whatnot). That's a really good idea, though, and we could make little sculptures out of them when bored.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 16, 2013)

Ryan said:


> Henry Kisor said:
> 
> 
> > I almost forgot! The TICKET.
> ...


I don't have a smartphone, but I LOVE the switch to e-tickets. I have been known to lose paper tickets before (the worst was at a layover at an airport, we almost missed our connection). So, with e-ticketing, I'm just going to print out several different copies, and store one in each piece of luggage, just in case.

As for the "take it with you" ideas - I followed one of those lists on my first trip, and brought a ton of stuff (duct tape, file folders, etc.). I didn't use any of it. So, I left it all at home for my second trip. Then I ended up wishing I had some of it, & borrowed some screwdrivers and stuff from other passengers.

I did realize I can improvise a lot of room-fixing stuff with things I find onboard, but I will still bring a small screwdriver with some duct tape wrapped around it - it has come in handy several times.


----------



## Railsohyeah (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, so many great items to think about! Thanks :hi: everyone!

One item I found really VERY useful last overnight train trip was a small flashlight that I kept on a pendant hanging around my neck. For a pendant, just use some heavy duty cord or an old namebadge cord from a conference. Came in quite handy in the wee hours, looking for stuff under the seat, etc! You never have to "look for the flashlight" that way!

I definitely will go to the bank and get the small bills for tips, hadn't thought of doing that beforehand but it's a nice idea. (As a former waiter I don't care if it's a big pile of spare change--it's simply money money money!!!) :lol:

Gotta go with binder clips so I don't stick myself with a safety pin!  If I did that...I'd need a first-aid kid (oh yeah, bring THAT, too :excl: )


----------



## Railsohyeah (Jan 16, 2013)

OMG, forgot wine opener last trip! 

Luckily a good samaritan saved us!


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 17, 2013)

Under the "suction cup" category, I have found two things handy. Small, folding sun screens (normally for cars) that attach to the glass with a couple of suction cups. The other is the "suction-cup hook" which I use for hanging my GPS antenna to the window. The link below shows these items in our roomette on the SWC.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/frensicpic/6295811488/in/set-72157627883429105


----------



## Phil S (Jan 17, 2013)

BCL said:


> 'Guest' said:
> 
> 
> > DVD player, DVD's, flip-flops for the shower, extension cord (needed even in the sleepers), train tickets, extra undies (if the train is delayed for yet another 24 hours), $1's and $5's for tips.
> ...


Lead dining car person is just delighted to change $20s. She (or he) knows exactly why you want the change, and there's plenty there to go around. Lounge car attendants will if they've got enough but some times they don't. No idea why.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 17, 2013)

WellTrained said:


> Lead dining car person is just delighted to change $20s. She (or he) knows exactly why you want the change, and there's plenty there to go around. Lounge car attendants will if they've got enough but some times they don't. No idea why.


That has been my observation as well and they are a great and dependable source of small bills if you don't want to carry a horse-choker roll with you.


----------



## ScottRu (Jan 22, 2013)

Railsohyeah said:


> OMG, forgot wine opener last trip!  Luckily a good samaritan saved us!


OMG, no wine opener?  (I actually look for screw top bottles on trips. You can still get a pretty good bottle these days and not have to worry about getting the cork out.)


----------



## Karl1459 (Jan 22, 2013)

*A good swiss army knife*. The one I carry has screwdriver blades for both slotted and phillips, can opener, bottle opener, scissors, saw, awl, tweeser and two knife blades. I dont drink wine so not having a corkscrew is not a problem.

Duct tape, power strip, personal water bottle, TIMETABLE, 1/4 roll toilet paper, personal first aid kit with bandaids and gloves.

The extra undies (as mentioned) plus enough layers of clothes for weather that might be expected on the trip, anywhere on the route.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

Guest said:


> 'BCL' said:
> 
> 
> > I typically bring $2 bills for tips.
> ...


I feel sorry for you. You seem not to be of the United States of America. $2 bills are legal currency and have been for centuries. If you treat them as novelties, that is on you. They are spendable anywhere currency is accepted. Only time I run into problems is with teenagers who's grandparents apparently never gave them any...


----------



## crescent2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hubby and I have never brought extra items specifically related to the train, just our regular stuff (including tip cash) for the trip. I do bring a larger cloth purse to use as a small totebag so that I can take the small electronics, etc. with us to the dining car, but I always bring that even if not going by train. I bring a GPSr but that is so I can geocache. It does come in handy for checking the speed of the train if you are interested in such. (BTW, the train is usually going much faster than it seems.) We've never been on the train so long (all day trips and a couple of overnight ones) that we needed to recharge electronics, but a short extension cord might be good for that. I don't even remember where the outlet is in the Viewliner accessible unit as we've never used it. We've never brought or needed the duct tape, etc. that some others bring, and never had any problems.

To recap, I'd suggest just bringing your regular stuff including any special needs you have, and a small tote of some kind to take your valuables with you when you move about the train.


----------



## BCL (Jan 28, 2013)

Guest said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > 'BCL' said:
> ...


Technically any retailer can reject currency as it sees fit, and I have encountered a few that simply didn't want to accept them even though they knew it was real currency. Some businesses don't accept $100 bills, often depending on time of day (especially at night). Some stores might reject a sale if someone needs to count out a pocket full of quarters or pennies. There's no legal reason why a retailer can't reject $1 bills.

As for "centuries", the history of the US $2 bill started in 1862, so it may not have existed that far back. Before then paper currency was usually in the form of private bank notes. I'm guessing there used to be $2 versions.


----------



## oldtimer (Jan 29, 2013)

Karl1459 said:


> *A good swiss army knife*. The one I carry has screwdriver blades for both slotted and phillips, can opener, bottle opener, scissors, saw, awl, tweeser and two knife blades. I dont drink wine so not having a corkscrew is not a problem.
> Duct tape, power strip, personal water bottle, TIMETABLE, *1/4 roll toilet paper*, personal first aid kit with bandaids and gloves.
> 
> The extra undies (as mentioned) plus enough layers of clothes for weather that might be expected on the trip, anywhere on the route.


Karl

*It is imperative that only the toilet paper issued by Amtrak be used.* It is a special quick acting biodegradable type that keeps the waste treatment system operating. In the 35+ years I was employed by Amtrak in the mechanical department I have had the "pleasure" of working on retention toilets from the first in 1973 until my retirement in 2008. The root cause of the majority of toilet failures is foreign objects blocking the system at one point or another. This includes "soft" toilet paper wads.

*The only objects that should go into Amtrak toilets are human waste and the Amtrak supplied paper. *For any other products that you would need to dispose of in a restroom I would suggest that you bring your personal supply of zipper seal type plastic bags and use the waste containers.

PS at a presentation on waste systems that I gave in Philadelphia the CMO's comment was that I really know my s**t!


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jan 29, 2013)

Not sure if this goes with this thread, but...

I want to bring a cooler on my trip next month with soda, water and some items that need to stay cold. I realized that I am actually on the train for 5 days before getting to the hotel for ice replacement. My question is, is there somewhere in Chicago near the station or in the station where I can get ice for my cooler. I am traveling in coach so would like to bring some food along so I do not have to purchase every meal.

I am taking the LSL/CZ/CS from WOR to SLM, but want to try and save money by bringing my own food for some of the meals.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 29, 2013)

June said:


> Not sure if this goes with this thread, but...
> I want to bring a cooler on my trip next month with soda, water and some items that need to stay cold. I realized that I am actually on the train for 5 days before getting to the hotel for ice replacement. My question is, is there somewhere in Chicago near the station or in the station where I can get ice for my cooler. I am traveling in coach so would like to bring some food along so I do not have to purchase every meal.
> 
> I am taking the LSL/CZ/CS from WOR to SLM, but want to try and save money by bringing my own food for some of the meals.


There is a CVS on the opposite corner, on Clinton (I think). We usually go there to get last-minute snacks and drinks. It's as large as a grocery store, so they might have bags of ice. They might even have those portable "fake ice" things for coolers.

If they don't, you could grab some snow and stick it in ziploc bags. Chicago still has snow in February.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,

I think the most important thing to bring on any trip is a good sense of humor... when in Europe I take along humour instead!

Ed


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Jan 29, 2013)

On any trip, I bring a sense of adventure, and my sanity....ermmm cant bring what I dont have right?

Seriously though.

1. Your own pillow/blanket. The pillows provided by Amtrak are small, and the blankets in the sleepers are pretty thin.

2. Assorted candies, lemon drops and life savers are my personal faves.

3. Juice, like gatorade in the small bottles. Good for holding you up between meals.

4. If going Coach, I bring what I call a CSP *coach survival pack* Pillow, blanket, warmer clothing, *coach can get cold at night*,

5. Tip money, or if going Coach, food money as well. Dinner is the most expensive meal out of the meals.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> June said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this goes with this thread, but...
> ...


Even if the CVS does have ice to buy, I would suggest looking for this while in the store and buying some. Either in addition to the ice, or maybe even instead of the ice. You might wish to bring along a ziplock bag to put these cold packs in, prior to putting them in your cooler, especially if you have any food items not in a container just for safety's sake.

But these packs are amazing IMHO. My mom had leftovers from a dinner on our recent trip to Boston that she wanted to get home. I broke the inner bag for her in our hotel room around 10 AM, within 10 seconds it was ice cold. She put that in the bag with her dinner. At 11 AM we took the hotel shuttle to South Station in Boston. We caught the 1:15PM Acela to NY, arriving around 4:30 PM. Mom then walked to the Port Authority bus terminal in NY, waited a half hour for the next bus to Allentown PA. Arriving there around 7 PM. Then she had a 45 minute drive home from the bus station.

We she took her dinner out of the bag, both it and the pack were still very cold.

And she had no rolling water from the ice to worry about.

So you could buy a couple of these packs, there are two per box, use one right away and then throw it away when it starts to warm. Then break the inner bag on the next one and repeat.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Jan 30, 2013)

My list:
GPS

Multiple Laptops

20 ft extension cord

8" fan

Small space heater

Scanner

Rechargeable Blue Max Marine Spotlight (looking out window at night)

Wine

Hair Dryer

Window Tint (Temporary Kind)

Earplugs

Ipad

Window Mount Video Camera

LED strip lights

Small Generator(Under 2KW)

Driveway Alert(Lets me know if someone goes in my room while i'm in the lounge)

LED Video Projector

5X5 white sheet (to project movies onto)

Gaffer Tape, NOT DUCT TAPE

Wireless Router/Booster

Windex

Multitool

Swiss Army Knife

Thats it.....


----------



## crescent2 (Jan 30, 2013)

You forgot the lighted make-up mirror, iron, and radiation detector. 

Due mainly to hubby's mobility limitations, we, too, had to learn to pack much more lightly than we previously did, no matter the mode of transportation. We could easily go on week or longer trips with one wheeled 22" carry-on and a small tote bag (granted, we always had laundry facilities at our destinations). He was not physically able to help with luggage, and in later years was in a lightweight wheelchair. It's amazing what you can painlessly do without! (For avid readers, Kindles are a great blessing.) We sort of packed for the best-case scenario instead of the worst-case, and fortunately never had any problems. I can't really brag that I'm a "light" packer, though, as I still always manage to bring a few things that I never use.

I hope this wasn't too far OT. Lighter is easier, in my experience.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 31, 2013)

Meat Puppet said:


> My list:GPS
> 
> Multiple Laptops
> 
> ...



Best. Packing list. EVER.


----------



## crescent2 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Amtrak George (Jan 31, 2013)

Some folks (City of Miami for instance) may have thought of this, but always bring a flahslight.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Jan 31, 2013)

My phone has an awesome flashlight app, its bright too. Smartphones are awesome.


----------



## crescent2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, they are! I could skip the Kindle and use the phone Kindle app, but I still bring it. Phone also has a geocaching app, but a dedicated GPSr seems to be more reliably accurate, so I bring that, too. And always a few Clorox wipes. Train or not, I always bring this stuff.

It's hopeless!! (being a truly "light" packer)


----------



## roomette (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## TrackWalker (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> Meat Puppet said:
> 
> 
> > My list:GPS
> ...


...and $100 in $2 bills.


----------



## BCL (Feb 1, 2013)

TrackWalker said:


> ...and $100 in $2 bills.


The Bureau of Printing and Engraving actually packages them nicely $200 at a time at the Western Currency Facility in Fort Worth (the only place that prints them now):


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 1, 2013)

roomette said:


>


Aloha

What is your source/price for this version


----------



## Meat Puppet (Feb 2, 2013)

This is my favorite powerstrip:

http://www.360electrical.com/our_products/powercurve/powercurve_7outlet_surge_protector.php


----------



## NW cannonball (Feb 2, 2013)

BCL said:


> TrackWalker said:
> 
> 
> > ...and $100 in $2 bills.
> ...


These are so handy where I live - the peak fare on the local transit is $2.25 - so a $2 plus a quarter and I can board the bus faster than the people with $1 bills or coins (when I forgot my rfid card). And run out of quarters so much slower.

Actually, the $2 is so convenient that often I pay $2 for the $1.75 off-peak fare because fumbling for quarters just aint worth it.


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 7, 2013)

Here are some ideas that I bet even intrepid AU travelers may not have thought of.



> Rubber chickens, ostrich heads ease China's rough ride home (3:39)
> Feb. 7 - Millions of Chinese are heading home for the holidays, and social media is abuzz with wacky inventions that promise to make the grueling journey more comfortable. Jane Lee puts a few to the test.


http://www.reuters.com/resources_v2/flash/video_embed.swf?videoId=240977681&edition=BETAUS' id='rcomVideo_240977681


----------



## roomette (Feb 7, 2013)

GG-1 said:


> roomette said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000083KIH/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00


----------



## BCL (Feb 7, 2013)

GG-1 said:


> roomette said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I'd recommend this (I have one myself):

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Mini-Surge-Protector-Charger/dp/B0015DYMVO






This one is a surge protector, so it will protect against spikes in the power supply since the power supplied by a locomotive can be unpredictable. You don't see it in this photo, but there are two USB power-only outlets, and the plug swiwels 360 degrees if you need to route in strange ways. I've used it on some trains under tables, where I had to turn the plug to get it to fit.

They don't seem to have the even cheaper "Amazon Painless Packaging" version I bought, but it's less than $12 right now in retail packaging.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm sure it has been mentioned but duct tape and I prefer to take a roll of contriband toilet paper with me, although my last trip SWC #3 in the transdorm it was not needed, they had improved the stuff or at least the staff gets a better quality.


----------



## oldtimer (Feb 7, 2013)

Scott,

Here is the information about the TP from an earlier post in this topic. The use of "personal TP and other personal products in the waste treatment system is the most prevalent cause of failures.

*"It is imperative that only the toilet paper issued by Amtrak be used.* It is a special quick acting biodegradable type that keeps the waste treatment system operating. In the 35+ years I was employed by Amtrak in the mechanical department I have had the "pleasure" of working on retention toilets from the first in 1973 until my retirement in 2008. The root cause of the majority of toilet failures is foreign objects blocking the system at one point or another. This includes "soft" toilet paper wads.

*The only objects that should go into Amtrak toilets are human waste and the Amtrak supplied paper. *For any other products that you would need to dispose of in a restroom I would suggest that you bring your personal supply of zipper seal type plastic bags and use the waste containers.

PS at a presentation on waste systems that I gave in Philadelphia the CMO's comment was that I really know my s**t!"


----------



## white rabbitt (Feb 7, 2013)

i say bring your laptop your dvds and blu rays duct tape blankets and a clean shirt and pants

soap and towel for the shower


----------



## Eric308 (Feb 8, 2013)

zephyr17 said:


> 'Guest' said:
> 
> 
> > 'BCL' said:
> ...


Absolutely NOTHING is wrong with a $2 bill! I used to tend bar, was a server, and also a ski resort limo driver. I truly appreciated all my tips including the "worthless" $2 bills. Thomas Jefferson would truly be insulted if he knew he wasn't getting the recognition he deserves.


----------



## MiRider (Feb 8, 2013)

When I first started taking the train I used to pack like a doomsday prepper :giggle:

I've pared it down a lot.

A power strip with a 6' cord

Phone

iPod Touch just because

Mobile broadband hotspot

Headphones/buds

My iPad

On my iPad :

4-6 movies rented from iTunes

Nook App (free) with the books I'm reading or want to start downloaded

Next Issue App ($10/month) with all of my current magazines downloaded

http://www.nextissue.com

Handi Wipes

Tervis Tumbler with lid and straw

http://www.tervis.com/

A couple of snacks and a few cans of Diet Pepsi

Cash for tips for everyone


----------



## AlanB (Feb 8, 2013)

BCL said:


> This one is a surge protector, so it will protect against spikes in the power supply since the power supplied by a locomotive can be unpredictable.


While the power supply is unpredictable, in that it can turn off without any warning, surges aren't an issue. There are no power surges on a train. A backup battery, though heavy to carry, would be far more helpful to you than a surge protector. An outlet strip with no surge protection is all that one truly needs on the train. An outlet strip with surge protection will never need the surge protection and essentially just becomes another outlet strip when on the train.


----------



## Opiatephoto (Feb 9, 2013)

I pack in a Domke 804, so I travel pretty light. It's made of waterproof material and can be carried like a sling bag, a back pack, or a satchel, is tough and unobtrusive. I take:

iPad/iPhone combo- with Kindle and Overdrive apps for books, Zinio app for magazines,

A couple of New Trent Power Packs- one for the iPad, one for the iPod. They weigh close to nothing and can recharge the devices if an outlet is not available.

wide gaffer tape (duct tape leaves residue),

Propel packets to dump in to water in a liter Nalgene (Nalgenes are the official fashion accessory of Colorado)

Two cameras. Mostly one SLR and one pocket camera. I'll have film for each and LM44 batteries. I mostly use Portra 400 for color and Ilford Delta 400 for black and white.


----------



## lthanlon (Feb 9, 2013)

Meat Puppet said:


> My list:GPS
> 
> Multiple Laptops
> 
> ...


Neat list! And I absolutely agree about bringing gaffer tape _*instead of*_ duct tape. Two items intrigue me...

1. Rechargeable Blue Max Marine Spotlight (looking out window at night). Does this really let you see all that much more? I had considered borrowing a friend's cheapie handheld night-vision monocular for similar reasons.

2. Driveway Alert (Lets me know if someone goes in my room while i'm in the lounge). How does this work? Does it sound an alarm when triggered or do you just look at it upon your return to see an indication of intrusion?


----------



## tricia (Feb 9, 2013)

Two items I've not yet seen in this thread, both of which add to my enjoyment of a ride:

---AAA state maps of the states I'll be traveling through, with the train's route marked on them

---times of sunrise and sunset for wherever the train will be around then.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Feb 10, 2013)

lthanlon said:


> Meat Puppet said:
> 
> 
> > My list:GPS
> ...


1> The spotlight is great for sending out 3 million candle power into the middle of darkness of fields, ravines, & gullys in the middle of the night especially on the empire builder to view bear, moose, coyote etc. Their eyes really glow with the light on them and the are easy to spot. Also great for just looking at a big open space at night to see whats there. Since this this has the lighter plug in the end I would recommend purchasing the lighter plug to ac converter plug. Less than $5 on ebay. Go with the narrow beam not wide....press it right to the window when looking out its pretty amazing what you can see.

2> Driveway alert works well even a few cars away but your drapes have to be closed(window and hallway) and also you have to have it securely mounted to something that moves in conjuction with the train. Such as a suction cup to a window or taped securely to a post or bar in the room. Just throwing it on a pillow is gonna give you all kinds of false alarms . It is slightly adjustable so you can play around with settings to see what works best for you. Driveway alert is also onsale this week at harbor freight for 10.99. Def worth a try. I paid 24 and its the exact same one.

If you just want to know if your room was entered while you were away just put a 1"X 4" strip of gaffer tape on the bottom of the door and the frame. If its not stuck when you return, That will tell you if someone entered while you were out.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Feb 10, 2013)

tricia said:


> Two items I've not yet seen in this thread, both of which add to my enjoyment of a ride:
> ---AAA state maps of the states I'll be traveling through, with the train's route marked on them
> 
> ---times of sunrise and sunset for wherever the train will be around then.


Even will all the electronics stuff I still think the aaa maps & atlas are great and more fun that the digital maps.


----------



## Henry Kisor (Feb 10, 2013)

Wouldn't it be easier to just share a room with McGyver?


----------



## jsreeves (Feb 10, 2013)

A 3 million candle power spotlight seems a bit much to me.

Spotlighting wildlife is illegal in many states, even if you aren't hunting because it is considered harassing the wildlife.

Besides, I would be afraid I would accidentally spotlight a home or someone in a vehicle.


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm adding a china service for 12 in addition to my radiation detector. Your turn, meat puppet.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Feb 10, 2013)

crescent2 said:


> I'm adding a china service for 12 in addition to my radiation detector. Your turn, meat puppet.


2 easy ones... glade plug in air freshener & 8ft telescoping handle window squeegee


----------



## MiRider (Feb 10, 2013)

Henry Kisor said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to just share a room with McGyver?


:lol:

Exactly!

I thought that was a humorous list but, alas, it looks like I was mistaken :blink:

and now it looks like I was right originally 

Hey, I take a mini aromatherapy room spray from Bath & Body Works with me.

Not overwhelming when sprayed once and gets rid of all unpleasant odors.


----------



## BCL (Feb 10, 2013)

Henry Kisor said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to just share a room with McGyver?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxCj6cstr-c


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 10, 2013)

BCL said:


> I'd recommend this (I have one myself):
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Mini-Surge-Protector-Charger/dp/B0015DYMVO
> 
> 
> ...


I own this product as well but I would not recommend it to others. My primary problems with it are the bloated size, poorly arranged outlets, and low power USB ports. I'm not sure why Belkin felt the need to make a travel protector this large or why the USB ports are so underpowered, but it was enough to sour me on my purchase. This wall wart isn't just unattractive, it sticks out like a sore thumb and you often lose access to at least one power connector due to the fact that they're all stuck together along the same edge. I routinely pack nearly a hundred separate items into a regulation sized roll-aboard but this thing messes me up by taking up twice as much room as should be necessary for a product of this type. It's fine for tight connections in the home though, which is where I intend to leave it from now on.


----------



## Alexandria Nick (Feb 10, 2013)

Only things I pack that I wouldn't normally pack for a plane or car trip are:

1) Dr Pepper because they don't sell that on the train

2) Bag of chips


----------



## City of Miami (Feb 10, 2013)

8ft telescoping handle window squeegee

That's hilarious.


----------



## rene50 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, some of these lists are extensive! Whew, I'm tired just reading about all that stuff, packing it, carrying it, keeping up with it, unpacking it, etc.

I'm planning our first trip, and I can tell you, I'll be packing light. I-phones, a book, a few changes of clothes, and our preferred booze. (I always keep a pair of flip-flops in my bag to wear in hotel rooms, so that's covered) After working for an airline for 20+ years, I've learned the art of traveling liight. It's so much nicer than lugging all that stuff around!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 10, 2013)

rene50 said:


> After working for an airline for 20+ years...


Say what?! OK, now you've got my interest. Time to dish on what that was like.


----------



## rene50 (Feb 10, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> rene50 said:
> 
> 
> > After working for an airline for 20+ years...
> ...





Devil's Advocate said:


> rene50 said:
> 
> 
> > After working for an airline for 20+ years...
> ...


I don't know why I said it like I don't still work for an airline because I do. I worked as a flight attendant, but now on the ground. It used to be a great job, and now, not so much. I still enjoy meeting interesting people, and just when I think I've seen or heard it all, some goofball will surprise me.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Feb 11, 2013)

When I find lounge cars that still have the video games downstairs, I push them out the door at the first stop & set this up instead.





In case you're curious, I fill it up with ice I've stolen from the ice buckets in all the sleeper cars. The heater in the tub melts the ice. And I take all the ice out of the ice buckets with my bare, dirty hands.


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 11, 2013)

DP, you win the prize.

Rene50, I agree, lighter is so much better. I don't know offhand that I take anything on the train that I don't also take when flying or driving. Even the larger purse for taking electronics with me to the dining car isn't an additonal item, as I also take in on planes as my purse.

Obviously, some of these lists are in jest. Enjoy your trip; I think you'll like it! Just be flexible and go with the flow.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 11, 2013)

D.P. Roberts said:


> When I find lounge cars that still have the video games downstairs, I push them out the door at the first stop & set this up instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so full of win.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 11, 2013)

No, it's full of melted ice, norovirus, an attractive couple and the tears of AUers that can't take a joke.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 12, 2013)

D.P, you forgot the french fries. Shame on you.


----------



## Bierboy (Feb 12, 2013)

I DO like the 8-foot, retractable window washer squeegee.....nothing irritates me more than a dirty window during the trip...


----------



## NW cannonball (Feb 13, 2013)

Ryan said:


> No, it's full of melted ice, norovirus, an attractive couple and the tears of AUers that can't take a joke.


:unsure:


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Feb 13, 2013)

Bierboy said:


> I DO like the 8-foot, retractable window washer squeegee.....nothing irritates me more than a dirty window during the trip...



If I lived near an Amtrak station, I'd buy such a squeegee, & show up on the platform every time a train stops. Charge $1 per window for coach passengers, $2 per window for sleepers (they can pay it). I bet you could make $20-$30 in 10 minutes.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 13, 2013)

D.P. Roberts said:


> Bierboy said:
> 
> 
> > I DO like the 8-foot, retractable window washer squeegee.....nothing irritates me more than a dirty window during the trip...
> ...


Why do you think the sleeper passengers can afford to pay more? Some of them may have barely been able to pay their fare and have just enough for tips.

I find it presumptuous of members on AU that sleeper passengers are richer than coach passengers.


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, I'm definitely not rich!  Hubby needed a closer bathroom and later room for his wheelchair. By hook and crook I'm accumulating enough AGR points for a bedroom on the CZ, if I ever get there! I'm too self-conscious to sleep "in public," have trouble falling asleep anyway in unfamiliar surroundings, and feel it's worth it to have my own bathroom, especially at night. (I'm a "senior" lady.) BUT, I'd pay the $2 for a clean window in a heartbeat if mine was dirty! LOL Good idea, D.P.! (I always seem to like your posts for some reason.)

BTW, how much do you charge for the hot tub??


----------



## City of Miami (Feb 13, 2013)

Bierboy said:


> .....nothing irritates me more than a dirty window during the trip...


How about a high-pitched whiney voice on a cell phone for an hour or so? :help:


----------



## roomette (Feb 13, 2013)

City of Miami said:


> Bierboy said:
> 
> 
> > .....nothing irritates me more than a dirty window during the trip...
> ...


We just put in ear plugs and ignore you.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 13, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> D.P. Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > Bierboy said:
> ...


Where I live sleepers can easily run $500-$1,500 or so to the next terminus, so this will be costing them between 0.4% and 0.13% of the ticket fare each way. It seems odd that someone could afford to pay anywhere near that kind of money at reservation time but is suddenly penniless as soon as they board the train.


----------



## MiRider (Feb 13, 2013)

roomette said:


> City of Miami said:
> 
> 
> > Bierboy said:
> ...



:lol:


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 13, 2013)

I think people are taking the $2 window cleaning joke a _liiiiittle_ too seriously... It was tongue-in-cheek, people.


----------



## MiRider (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> I think people are taking the $2 window cleaning joke a _liiiiittle_ too seriously... It was tongue-in-cheek, people.


Yeah, but it's still a bargain at twice the price even if you're a disgusting and annoying coach passenger (different thread).


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 13, 2013)

_*Dirty Windows are NEVER a Laughing Matter!*_​^_^


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> I think people are taking the $2 window cleaning joke a _liiiiittle_ too seriously... It was tongue-in-cheek, people.


Yes, thank you. The discussion was about whether an 8-foot squeegie was necessary onboard equipment, I would have thought that was obvious...

More seriously, sleeper tickets are almost universally more expensive than coach tickets (theoretically, I suppose a coach bucket could get higher than a low bucket coach + sleeper). However, that does not mean that sleeper pax are automatically of a different socioeconomic class than coach pax.

Strange (but true) story: my wife and I were having dinner on the CS with an older lady and a younger man. Dinner was going well and we were all having a pleasant conversation until the lady found out we were in a sleeper. She stopped talking, glared at us, and said "I would NEVER pay to stay in a sleeper." She then refused to speak with us for the rest of the meal. Weird.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Feb 13, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Why do you think the sleeper passengers can afford to pay more? Some of them may have barely been able to pay their fare and have just enough for tips.I find it presumptuous of members on AU that sleeper passengers are richer than coach passengers.


 Having addressed the joking aspect of my comment aside - do you really get the "vibe" on this forum that sleeper passengers are richer than coach passengers? I've been posting on this forum for many years, and I feel that I'm pretty sensitive to that sort of thing, and I haven't seen it. I'm just curious as to whether you - and others - feel that sort of attitude is prevalent here.

I do think that sleeping car trips are described as more pleasant and less "dirty" than coach trips. However, as is often pointed out, this is usually due to the number of coach passengers in each car, how many people are using each restroom, and the lack of showers, rather than to the socioeconomic status of the people in each class.

I almost started a new thread about this issue - "Are AU members biased against coach passengers?" - but I think it would probably devolve very quickly. However, I think that sort of discussion might be helpful - we get a lot of new Amtrak riders in this forum, and if they get a whiff of bias, they may give up on train travel.

Personally, I'm broke and only marginally employed, and can only afford the train once a year, but I almost always travel in the sleepers. Between the points I earn on the Amtrak credit card & buying AGR points when they're on sale, I probably spend about as much on my sleeper ticket as the average coach passenger does - via rail or airplane.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 13, 2013)

D.P. Roberts said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think the sleeper passengers can afford to pay more? Some of them may have barely been able to pay their fare and have just enough for tips.I find it presumptuous of members on AU that sleeper passengers are richer than coach passengers.
> ...


Not all AUers, just some come across as "sleeper passengers are 'better' then coach passengers" by what they post sometimes.

My only LD trip was on the CL/CZ in 2011. Since I might not get another chance at a LD trip, I did splurge on sleepers (and I was paying for two, my daughter and I). Though when I first booked it, I did book coach on the CL and sleeper on the CZ. Then watching Amsnag, I found the CL sleeper price dropped by $100, so I decided to splurge a little more. I'm not sure I've even paid this trip off yet. Though I probably did using some of my late husband's life insurance money. The trip was to see my other daughter who had moved across country earlier that year, so it wasn't a "just to ride the rails", but an "yay, I have a reason to ride the rails". 

I'm still hoping to take more LD trips, but may have to do coach only.

BTW, I knew you were joking about the squeegee, but didn't like what appeared to be an attitude of "they can afford a sleeper, they can afford to pay more for the same service". Sorry if I misinterpreted it.


----------



## BCL (Feb 13, 2013)

D.P. Roberts said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> > I think people are taking the $2 window cleaning joke a _liiiiittle_ too seriously... It was tongue-in-cheek, people.
> ...


I can afford to stay at pricier accommodations but I also like value. I think there are a lot of people like me.

I actually talked to a coworker about his experience coming to the West Coast to work. He was attending school in the midwest. I'm guessing the company flew him in for the interview, but once they had an offer they probably offered a flat "relocation bonus" and he was probably on his own. He said he took Amtrak including the CZ from Chicago because last minute airfare would have been more. When he mentioned how much one-way, I thought it was too high and looked up under $200 in coach. He said it was a sleeper (probably a roomette) just for himself. So here he is - a fresh college grad with little savings and who could pay for this out of his relocation allowance. I wouldn't say he was rich, but this was a choice he made to spend a bit more so that he might be relaxed. I guess the meals being covered might have made a difference.


----------



## shelzp (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm fairly new to this board and I never got the impression that coach passengers are looked down on versus sleeper passengers here. I view coach passengers as intrepid and am impressed with them. My situation is that I usually take long distance trips from end to end on a line. Since I'm shy I simply feel more comfortable having personal space. I don't find it too expensive when compared to a hotel room and meals etc. I view the train trip as a big plus and look forward to it as much (and maybe more) than my destination.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 13, 2013)

I would travel in Coach for every trip if I could sleep on my back. Honestly. I really missed having a reclining seat and all that space when we had our roomette last time. I DID like that we could close the door and have it be fairly quiet, but then I started feeling claustrophobic and wished I could recline my seat. Plus, Coach is so much cheaper. The only reason we get a roomette is to prevent me from being a raging harpy after lack of sleep.


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Re coach/sleeper prices: I was checking on prices ATN-NOL the other day (amsnag.net and Amtrak site), and for several days--usually Wednesdays or Thursdays--a roomette was $133 but a bedroom was only $106. At $106 for an all-day trip that includes lunch and dinner, if two or three people were in the bedroom, that's pretty cost effective because of the included meals for everyone. And if you're using an AGR redemption, the sleeper is "free." So not everyone pays an arm and a leg for a sleeper.

Amtrak also gives a discount to handicapped passengers, so the H compartment can also be relatively inexpensive for a handicapped person and his or her companion.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 13, 2013)

crescent2 said:


> Re coach/sleeper prices: I was checking on prices ATN-NOL the other day (amsnag.net and Amtrak site), and for several days--usually Wednesdays or Thursdays--a roomette was $133 but a bedroom was only $106. At $106 for an all-day trip that includes lunch and dinner, if two or three people were in the bedroom, that's pretty cost effective because of the included meals for everyone. And if you're using an AGR redemption, the sleeper is "free." So not everyone pays an arm and a leg for a sleeper.
> Amtrak also gives a discount to handicapped passengers, so the H compartment can also be relatively inexpensive for a handicapped person and his or her companion.


Be aware that the discount is only on the rail fare portion, not the accommodation charge.


----------



## rusty spike (Feb 13, 2013)

D.P. Roberts said:


> Bierboy said:
> 
> 
> > I DO like the 8-foot, retractable window washer squeegee.....nothing irritates me more than a dirty window during the trip...
> ...


How much would you charge to clean the rear "railfan" window?


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Maybe we just got a really low bucket fare or something, but it seemed to be surprisingly inexpensive. I don't recall numbers now. And that was before I knew about amsnag for comparison. It seemed the handicapped discount was a big one, though, so are you sure? I think I read at some point that Amtrak gave such a good handicapped discount because they had gotten in some trouble over accessibility issues or something.

I always had to phone to book the H unit, so I always worked through an agent.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 13, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Be aware that the discount is only on the rail fare portion, not the accommodation charge.


Keep in mind that disabled folks can also reserve the "H" room for the same cost as a Roomette.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 13, 2013)

Maybe the H room is discounted but not all disabilities which qualify require the H room so I just wanted to point that out.


----------

